
In B-School, Is That a Syllabus, or an Itinerary? - asharpe
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/05/18/business/in-b-school-is-that-a-syllabus-or-an-itinerary.html?action=click&contentCollection=Your%20Money&region=Footer&module=MoreInSection&pgtype=article
======
asharpe
When I was at B-School, I would call up an alumnus at a company I was
interested in working for and say, "I am going to be in your city/town this
Friday, any chance for a coffee?". They would almost always say yes ... and
then I would have to quickly book travel. On more than one occasion I did
this, I turned up and found that I had meetings with HR, senior managers (even
a CEO) planned. My experience is there is no substitute for travel during a
MBA.

